# Shimano wheel and Campy groupset



## marcosamaral (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a Zipp wheel prepared for Shimano and a bike with Campy Xenon. How do I make it work?
In other words, how do I use my wheelset with the groupset already installed on my bike?
Thanks, Marcos


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

marcosamaral said:


> I have a Zipp wheel prepared for Shimano and a bike with Campy Xenon. How do I make it work?
> In other words, how do I use my wheelset with the groupset already installed on my bike?
> Thanks, Marcos


Roughly in order of preference (and probably cost, of course)
- I think that you can get a Campy compatible freehub body from Zipp and change it out.
- You can buy conversion cassettes made by American Classic, IRD, Wheels Manufacturing and maybe others.
- You can install a little device called a Shiftmate that changes the amount of cable pull to make it work.
- You can run it the way it is and adjust it so that at least some of the cogs work. 

TF


----------



## marcosamaral (Dec 9, 2005)

Why just some cogs will work? If I remeber, some friends got all their gearing with the same problem (hub and groupset compatibility). Isn't just a matter of adjusting and a good mechanic?

Thanks, Marcos


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

marcosamaral said:


> Why just some cogs will work? If I remeber, some friends got all their gearing with the same problem (hub and groupset compatibility). Isn't just a matter of adjusting and a good mechanic?
> 
> Thanks, Marcos


Because the cogs have a different spacing so the two systems move the rear derailleur a different amount with each shift. If you adjust your Campy system on the small cog of the Shimano cassette, when you shift to the next cog it moves a little to far and every time you shift up one cog larger it is off even further. At some point it is going to be off far enough that you find the shifting unacceptable (or maybe not???). Try it. Adjust it to the center cogs and see if it acceptable to you. - TF


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I bought a Campy equipped Zipp 404 wheelset and immediately took off the Campy freehub and put a Shimano on. Therefore, I have a brand new Zipp Campy freehub if someone wanted to buy it... It takes about 5 minutes to change.


----------

